
What we look for when we hire designers at Intercom - jcolman
https://www.intercom.com/blog/hiring-designers-at-intercom/
======
jcolman
Reasonable people can disagree about how to do this best, so I'd be curious to
hear any feedback you have. In our case, we're trying to be as open,
transparent, and straightforward about what we look for as we can.

